# (in) flagrante delicto



## piraña utria

Hola a todos:

¿Álguien en este Foro me podría ayudar señalando la real grafía de esta expresión?.

Desde mis tiempos universitarios creí que era "in flagranti", pero detallando en el DRAE, veo "in fraganti".

¿Qué piensas ustedes?

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Pinairun

piraña utria said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Álguien en este Foro me podría ayudar señalando la real grafía de esta expresión?.
> 
> Desde mis tiempos universitarios creí que era "in flagranti", pero detallando en el DRAE, veo "in fraganti".
> 
> ¿Qué piensas ustedes?
> 
> Muchas gracias,


 
Efectivamente, el DRAE dice que es "in fraganti" o "infraganti", pero el origen de la expresión es del latín "in flagranti crimine".

No sé por qué se cambiaría la grafía. Quizá por la dificultad de pronunciarlo y fue derivando...


----------



## piraña utria

Pinairun said:


> Efectivamente, el DRAE dice que es "in fraganti" o "infraganti", pero el origen de la expresión es del latín "in flagranti crimine".
> 
> No sé por qué se cambiaría la grafía. Quizá por la dificultad de pronunciarlo y fue derivando...


 
Gracias Pin:

Voy a conservar entonces la fórmula latina original. 

Saludos,


----------



## Forero

_in flagrante delicto_.


----------



## Pinairun

Forero said:


> _in flagrante delicto_.


 

Flagrans, flagrantis = adjective (only ending: -*ns*/-tis), it declines like having *two* syllables.

In + Abl. = flagran*ti*/flagran*te*, crïmine/dëlicto

Both options are correct. Don't they?

Avë


----------



## Forero

Me confundo con todas las terminaciones latinas. 

"_In flagrante_" e "_in flagrante delicto_" se dicen en contextos legales ingleses.  Lo de "_fraganti_" no me cae bien, pero lo _más_ correcto no sé.  ¿Son de diferentes géneros o casos _crimine_ y _delicto_?

Sea lo que sea, en latín _fragrans_ es otra cosa que _flagrans_.  Sólo conviene este último, ¿no?


----------



## Pinairun

Forero said:


> Me confundo con todas las terminaciones latinas.
> 
> "_In flagrante_" e "_in flagrante delicto_" se dicen en contextos legales ingleses. Lo de "_fraganti_" no me cae bien, pero lo _más_ correcto no sé. ¿Son de diferentes géneros o casos _crimine_ y _delicto_?
> 
> Sea lo que sea, en latín _fragrans_ es otra cosa que _flagrans_. Sólo conviene este último, ¿no?


 

Eso nos pasa a todos.

Ambos son neutros y están en ablativo, porque "in" es preposición de ablativo en este caso.

Fragrans, -antis, significa fragante, oloroso.
Flagrans, -antis, significa ardiente, inflamado, etc.

Si, si se dice en latin es "in flagranti/e delicto/crimine", pero en castellano, no tengo ni idea de por qué, se ha quedado en infraganti, creo que es un latinajo.

Un saludo


----------



## wonderment

Hello 

From Bennett’s _New Latin Grammar_:



> Participles in *-āns* and *-ēns* follow the declension of *ī-*stems. But they do not have *-ī *the ablative, except when employed as adjectives; when used as participles or as substantives, they have *-e*; as,—
> 
> *ā sapientī virō*, by a wise man; but
> *ā sapiente*, by a philosopher.
> *Tarquiniō rēgnante*, under the reign of Tarquin.​


So _in flagranti crimine_ is correct because _flagranti _acts as an adjective here. And that’s the norm, but sometimes _–e_ could be found in place of _–i_, as in _in flagrante delicto. _


----------



## piraña utria

wonderment said:


> Hello
> 
> From Bennett’s _New Latin Grammar_:
> 
> 
> So _in flagranti crimine_ is correct because _flagranti _acts as an adjective here. And that’s the norm, but sometimes _–e_ could be found in place of _–i_, as in _in flagrante delicto. _


 
Hi:

In order to get absolutely clear this topic, I have to say in Spanish we currently use "in flagranti" as adverb, instead of "en el acto" (to catch someone when is committing a crime, or doing anything more informally).

So, is it correct, in this case, "in flagranti"? For instance: "Juan fue capturado in flagranti mientras mataba a Pedro".

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Pinairun

piraña utria said:


> Hi:
> 
> In order to get absolutely clear this topic, I have to say in Spanish we currently use "in flagranti" as adverb, instead of "en el acto" (to catch someone when is committing a crime, or doing anything more informally).
> 
> So, is it correct, in this case, "in flagranti"? For instance: "Juan fue capturado in flagranti mientras mataba a Pedro".
> 
> Thanks in advance,


 

Así es, porque  aunque en español tome función de adverbio, creo que en latín "flagranti" sigue siendo el caso ablativo del adjetivo, aunque el sustantivo al que califica haya sido elidido. Es como si dijéramos la versión latina, pero light.
Lo que ya no puedo decirte es si, al usar la locución en latín dentro de una frase en español, debe ir entrecomillada o no.

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Pinairun said:


> Así es, porque aunque en español tome función de adverbio, creo que en latín "flagranti" sigue siendo el caso ablativo del adjetivo, aunque el sustantivo al que califica haya sido elidido. Es como si dijéramos la versión latina, pero light.
> Lo que ya no puedo decirte es si, al usar la locución en latín dentro de una frase en español, debe ir entrecomillada o no.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Pin:

Bueno, no dejas de sorprenderme con la amplitud de tus conocimientos en idiomas

Muy chévere. Gracias mil. De lo que apuntas al final, me pareció haber visto en el DPD que no van entre comillas.

Un abrazo,


----------



## Ficuscarica

Siempre he escuchado "in fraganti", nunca "in flagranti"... debe ser un culteranismo.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que solo es un cultismo. El culteranismo, según el DRAE, es mucho más amplio.

Saludos


----------



## Ficuscarica

Si, tienes razón, es un *cultismo*.


----------



## vicente_romma

Pinairun said:


> Efectivamente, el DRAE dice que es "in fraganti" o "infraganti", pero el origen de la expresión es del latín "in flagranti crimine".
> 
> No sé por qué se cambiaría la grafía. Quizá por la dificultad de pronunciarlo y fue derivando...



Esa es una excelente respuesta, pero no debemos olvidar que existió el latín vulgar (común) y el latin culto (el utilizado en las ceremonias religiosas especialmente), ahí puede haber otra fuente de variaciones


----------



## Forero

_flamma_ -> llama._
parabola_ -> palabra._
miraculo_ -> milagro.
_colonnello_ -> coronel.

_flagranti_ -> _fraganti_? ¿Cómo no?


----------



## vicente_romma

Forero said:


> _flamma_ -> llama._
> parabola_ -> palabra._
> miraculo_ -> milagro.
> _colonnello_ -> coronel.
> 
> _flagranti_ -> _fraganti_? ¿Cómo no?


*
Latín      -> Español*
_ parabola_ -> palabra._
miraculo_ -> milagro.
_colonnello_ -> coronel.

*Latín     -> Latín*
_flagranti_ -> _fraganti_? ¿Cómo no?

Asi no, creo yo :S


----------



## Hamlet2508

Flagrans, flagrantis = Present participle 

as in Tac. Ann.XIV "sed hostibus inrisui fuit, apud quos *flagrante* etiam tum *libertate* nondum cognita libertinorum potentia erat"

In + Abl. = flagran*te* crïmine/delicto

(just a very minor mistake)
regards,
hamlet


----------



## wonderment

Hamlet2508 said:


> In + Abl. = flagran*te* crïmine/delicto
> 
> (just a very minor mistake)



Not really a mistake  (as post #8 tried to explain...alas, unsuccessfully). Here are examples with _flagranti _as ablative:

“_in flagranti crimine comprehensi_”
Justinian, _Corpus Juris Civilis Romani,_ Codex IX Tit. XIII (Roman Law)

“_Philosophiae denique ipsius principes numquam in suis studiis tantos progressus sine flagranti cupiditate facere potuissent._”
Cicero, _Tusculan Disputations_, 4.19.44​


----------



## Hamlet2508

I do apologize for being pernickety about it (as a newbie I certainly wouldn't want to challenge anybody's expertise round here), but obviously there are various interpretations of this phrase

Needless to say , I'm very sorry indeed that I didn't read post #8 properly, as I should have, before posting.
Still ,I believe that although the phrase as such is quite late Latin , there was no such distinction concerning the declension of adjectives/participles as suggested in post #8. 

As you suggested ,it is 

“_in flagranti crimine comprehensi_”  in Justinian, _Corpus Juris Civilis Romani,_ Codex IX Tit. XIII (Roman Law)

When I looked up your quotation ,however , I only foundCJ.1.3.53.1: Imperator Justinianus
Qui itaque huiusmodi crimen commiserint et qui eis auxilium tempore invasionis praebuerint, ubi inventi fuerint in ipsa rapina et adhuc _flagrante crimine__ comprehensi_ a parentibus sanctimonialium virginum...

as well as 

CJ.9.13.1.1: Imperator Justinianus
ubi inventi fuerint in ipsa rapina et adhuc _flagrante crimine comprehensi _

Still , I defintely owe you for the quote below

“_Philosophiae denique ipsius principes numquam in suis studiis tantos progressus sine flagranti cupiditate facere potuissent._”
Cicero, _Tusculan Disputations_, 4.19.44​regards,
Hamlet


----------



## James Bates

Wheelock's Latin says the present participle has -i in the ablative singular when used strictly as an attributive adjective. I wonder why "flagrante" has the -e termination here even though it is neither functioning verbally nor as a substantive (e.g. patre filium amante "with the father loving his son", ab amante "by a lover").

<< This thread has been merged with an earlier one.  Please read from the top. >>


----------



## Hamlet2508

Never having used that book myself I'm surprised to hear that because present participles usually follow I-Stem Third Declension ending in *-e* in the ablative singular as well as in* -ium* in the genitive plural. In this particular case the participle is used as a verb  meaning "*blazing*"

<< Thank you. Threads have been merged. >>


----------



## Hamlet2508

James Bates said:


> patre filium amante



Just my tuppence worth
This would be an ablative absolute _because/as the father loves his son_


----------



## wandle

The present participle, if it is used as an adjective, ends in *-i*.
If it is used as a participle, or as a noun, it ends in *-e*.

We thus have two correct alternative possibilities for this much misused phrase:

(a) *in flagranti delicto*; this is an adverbial phrase, in which *flagranti* is an adjective, and therefore ends in *-i*;
(b) *flagrante delicto*; this is an ablative absolute, in which *flagrante* is a participle, and therefore ends in *-e*.

The meaning in both cases is the same: _'in the blatant act of crime'_, _'red-handed'_.

The following versions are both wrong:
(c) *flagranti delicto* 
(d) *in flagrante delicto*


----------



## XiaoRoel

La intervención de _Wandle_ aclara de sobra el problema de estas dos expresiones jurídicas latinas.
Otro problema es el uso del latinismo crudo "_in fraganti_" en español. En la lengua oral (y, a veces en la escrita) se usa la locución _en fragante_, que resulta de un compromiso entre la forma latina y la normalidad de la construcción en español (donde la -i átona en final de palabra es rara). En la lengua escrita sí se sigue el latinismo, muchas veces escrito como extranjerismo entre comillas o con itálica, que está lexicalizado en el DRAE.
Pero vuelvo a insistir, en la lengua hablada, en un nivel relajado de uso, o en medios iletrados, la alotopia de la expresión produce formas analógicas (in fragranti > *en fragranti, *in fragrante, *en fragrante, *in/en fraganti, *en/in fragante), por lo demás no raras en los extranjerismos crudos.


----------

